# Digital or hardcopy?



## BluebearL (Jul 12, 2019)

Hello all, here's a question for you: Which is the better way to play Ac? Digitally or Hardcopy. It's really a question of connivence vs portability & being able to sell. Let me know your reasoning in your replies!


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 15, 2019)

I like hard copies just for not taking up a ton of space on my 3DS.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 16, 2019)

I prefer hardcopies of games. On the one site because of saving space on my console, on the other site in 
case I don't want the game anymore I can sell it later.


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 16, 2019)

I like hard copies so I can but my game cases on a shelf


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Jul 16, 2019)

The game is the same regardless, and both digital and physical are good. :3 
Digital doesn't feel the same way, though. You can see the game but it doesn't feel as special as getting it physical.


----------



## carackobama (Jul 17, 2019)

Definitely hard copy!


----------



## Beanz (Jul 17, 2019)

I have two hard copies. I wanted to get a digital one which would of been my third copy but then that would be too much copies of New Leaf! I would recommend digital copies if you lose things easily.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

Digital sounds practical for the series, but I'd fear the internal software issues that many encountered with New Leaf. And I don't think that portability is that much of an issue, because any Switch case will have enough space to take games along with you and you really shouldn't be traveling without a case.


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 21, 2019)

I prefer hard copy, but I did first get the digital version of New Leaf so I wouldn't have to switch out copies. Digital has its benefits, but having the hard copy just feels right. You can display it with your other Animal Crossing stuff when you're not playing it.


----------



## Ojo46 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hard copy by far. I just definitely do not like how much space and memory full games can take on my 3DS.


----------



## Speeny (Jul 29, 2019)

Digital. I've gone all digital since the PS4. This is debatable but sooner or later, most things are all going to be digital...I accepted that a while ago.  
Even if people say "you don't own the game" I kind of find the sentimental value in looking back with nostalgia. Plus, even with physical copies...nothing lasts forever. 

Do I have the shelf space for physical games? Not really anymore because it's taken up by DVD's & Blu-rays. Plus, Switch cartridges are tiny and could possibly break easily if something went wrong. 

Just my opinion though, no need for anybody to hate.


----------



## Hal (Jul 30, 2019)

The topic is 100% based on preferential taste but.. hard copies. 
Shelves full of games look aesthetically pleasing and the benefit of being able to possibly get some or more of your money back by selling them is great.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 30, 2019)

digital. trying to cut back on the amount of plastic i have in my life


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 30, 2019)

Hardcopy. Mostly just because if my ds breaks I just have to buy a new ds and do nothing else


----------



## dumplen (Jul 30, 2019)

I really do prefer hard-copies.  I have two sons and the handheld systems in our home aren't known for longevity


----------



## TSquared (Jul 30, 2019)

Both definitely have their appeal, and while the majority of my older game library consists of hardcopies (because there was no alternative at the time, lol), I almost exclusively buy digital now. I prefer the convenience of having everything stored together rather than dealing with switching out discs/cartridges. That being said, I do have a few copies of ACNL on hand simply because it’s really the only way to have more than one town to play with.


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 30, 2019)

Hardcopy, though I hate how much I lose them.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 11, 2019)

While I don't have such big issues with digital versions of games, I like it more if I have the hard copy of a game. I feel more saver somehow with hard copies, as I don't have to worry about that my digital version may gets corrupted or deleted at some point. Besides, being able to display the game cases in your shelf and see your collection all the time is quite neat.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 22, 2019)

I tend to prefer physical copies for games in general. That said, of my four New Leaf towns, two are digital.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 24, 2019)

Hard copy for me. I downloaded a couple of games before and I didn't like it very much. To me it's better to own the game and actually have it. If one of my consoles break, than at least I still have to game to play. Whereas if the console breaks and I have the downloaded version, than I have to buy it again. I really don't want to do that, so definitely hard copy.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 24, 2019)

I'd say I prefer hard copies because I like accumulating things! I like the safe feeling you have when you own a digital copy, but I prefer having the hard copy with the beautiful box and all of that! I even kep my Happy Home designer + NFC reader bundle... with the cute box...


----------



## Cheery Delight (Aug 24, 2019)

Hard copy is the only way for me for these type of games, my reasoning is, they both cost the same, but I know that the hard copy is actually mine. Have you ever wondered what would happen to your digital games collection in the event that something happened to you, (many, many years from now) sounds morbid I know, but I'd really like to pass down my game library some day, and I don't be-leave that most digital versions are actually mine at the end of the day. Has anyone read the fine print ? And even if it says it's yours today, that can easily change with any update in future. Now if they charged say only 25 to 50% of the hard copy price, I might think twice on some games.


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 25, 2019)

There's pros and cons to both in my opinion.
It's pretty much impossible to misplace a digital copy of the game, but you can't have multiple digital copies like you can hard copies.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Aug 26, 2019)

Hard copies for me. I try to get most of my games this way just so I'll physically have something. I'm kind of collecting video games and a hard copy will look nice on display.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 26, 2019)

Hard copy so it can be buried with me like that of a pharoh.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 29, 2019)

I like having a physical copy I can switch in and out, and I don't like relying on digital servers; one day support for them is going to be withdrawn and so will the ability to re-download your game. Also I just like having something physical in my hands.

I've only bought a large game digitally once, and it was Pokemon X. When something went wrong I ended up locked out my Nintendo account, and the process to get back in is so convoluted (physical application forms you're meant to phone up, request, have sent to you, fill in and return... which never even showed up) I just never got it back. So that was ?35 down the drain.


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Aug 30, 2019)

I use the physical cartridge version because the risk of data corruption is fairly low compared to the digital version where that risk is higher.

Also because I have the physical copy I can play it for many years after the 3ds eshop has shut down. As far as I know I could be still be playing this by 2050 which is the highest year this game can go to before resetting the date.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 30, 2019)

I prefer hard copied because it feels more real to me. I like owning the case as well as the card for some reason. I also like it better, becuase I feel like if my DS is damaged all my work is not lost. I bought the hard copie for NH as well as NL!


----------



## WILDWORLD (Aug 30, 2019)

Physical. that's how games should be imo. i don't like connecting it to the internet. i like the thought of my card maybe being played some day by somebody else. i like buying a used game and seeing people's progress. call me nosy but it interests me.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 31, 2019)

I prefer hard copy, I like having physical versions of my favorite things. Aside from that, people have also listed some reasons for hard copy I agree with as well.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 31, 2019)

I prefer hard copy.

It will never get lost, if you sell your 3DS. Because. You have the physical cartridge.

Don't be like me and forget to transfer your data from one 3DS to another and lose your AC:NL digital copy :"D 

However, I might be dumb and get a digital copy, and have my 4th copy of the game, but I'm honestly not sure xD​


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 31, 2019)

You can call me old-fashioned but I prefer having the physical copy of games. It doesn't take up space on my system and I don't have to worry about something happening like it getting corrupted or dealing with the hassle of switching it to a new system if my current one breaks. Plus, it just feels better to have something I can hold in my hand.


----------



## Peg (Sep 2, 2019)

Personal preference is hard copy (physical) version of the game.  Seems to make it easier for me to keep track of towns (Animal Crossing games).


----------



## Alyx (Sep 28, 2019)

I have both digital and hardcopy of ACNL and I'd always preferred the hardcopy so I could resell it later if I'm in a state where I absolutely have to (financially). Fortunately I haven't fallen on those hard times in a long time so I haven't had to resell any of my games. The only problem with hardcopy is that my 3DS along with my game carts were stolen a few years ago, and they were never recovered, but my digital copies I could redownload on my new 3DS and I feel like I lost a little less in that horrifying experience.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 28, 2019)

Hardcopy is safer to me and comes with the packaging you miss out on if you get digital.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 29, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Hardcopy is safer to me and comes with the packaging you miss out on if you get digital.



Same here, I prefer hardcopies because you get a box you can collect, manual (sometimes) and occasionally limited edition items for the same price or nearly the same price as digital. Plus, digital takes up a lot of space and if your 3DS breaks, rather than buying a new one, which is easier and more convenient, you have to ship it to Nintendo for repair. If my 3ds is old, I rather just buy another one than repair it because something else might break later down the line, since its old. I think it's cheaper in the long run.

Also if you buy a bunch of digital games and something happens where you end up losing them, there goes all the games. Only time I buy digital is if the game is exclusively digital.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd say both. I generally prefer physical copies. I decided to go all digital for 3DS and Vita for the convenience, but I ended up missing having those nice boxes to collect so I went physical again for Switch. But for New Horizon's I'll get both. Animal Crossing is just a game that benefits from always being on your console. Sometimes you just want to check up on your town real quick and not having to fiddle with cartridges is a huge plus.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 30, 2019)

I own hard copies and digital copies. 
Digital are nice for travel, as you don't need a whole case to bring your games but hard copies are nice because you can sell them if you want to. Also there's a lot of horror stories of people getting locked out their Nintendo accounts, losing their games or accidentally deleting saves and files.
Story time!  I had an instance where I had to replace my DS and the game stop employee didn't let me transfer my files onto my new one. He even tried to convince me that I would get my games back if he simply factory restored my trade-in. Idiot me knew that was wrong but he worked at a gamestop, and I figured he knew what he was talking about.
And I found out you can't even retrieve your Nintendo ID that way. You have to call Nintendo to unlock your account if you don't transfer your files! With that being said, I lost all my saves and had to restart every game from the beginning like new. I was devastated. I still haven't touched a lot of them since. I'm sure digital also risks corruption too. Why else would there be a repair my download button for your copies at the eshop?
But yeah, in my experience physical copies are the only way to go for really nice expensive games. I can deal with losing a save here and there for digital copies so I try not to spend more than $10 on a digital. Because I still think they're great for travel.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bucky Barnes said:


> I prefer hard copy.
> 
> It will never get lost, if you sell your 3DS. Because. You have the physical cartridge.
> 
> ...



Did you never try to retrieve your Nintendo id? Because that exact same thing happened to me. You have to call Nintendo America to unlock your account. Then you can download all of your games back, but no saves. It'll be like getting a brand new copy lol.
If you didn't, and just made a new account, this would be a waste of time. But if you ever get another DS, you can keep this in mind and retrieve all your games back.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 30, 2019)

In general, I?ll try to get hard copies unless the game is only available digitally. With ACNL I got both. The town I play the most now is a digital version so it?s convenient that I never have to change cartridges.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 30, 2019)

I have both as well and I would have to agree that it is so convenient! But there is always a certain security with hardcopy. Though I have had one breakdown on me..


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

I prefer digital copies, if I still have a lot of storage left.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 20, 2020)

Hardcopies are better imo. I love displaying the cases on my shelf !


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

i’ve always preferred hardcopy ;u;


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 27, 2020)

I normally buy hard copies but as animal crossing sold out everywhere and I’d bought a switch specifically for this game I bought digital!


----------



## Mary (Jun 27, 2020)

Digital for me. I like having all my games with me, and I’m not organized enough to be carrying around cases and stuff. I definitely understand the appeal of hard copies, I just know I’d lose them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2020)

If possible I always try to buy the physical copy of any game I get. The only instances where I purchased the digital copy instead were instances where I got a great coupon from My Nintendo (I got HHD and Tomodachi Life for $12-14 through them but it was only for digital download).

To me having the digital copy is an inconvenience, believe it or not. I suppose it wouldn't be too bad wit hthe Switch, but for the 3DS having a digital copy meant I could only play the game on one of my two 3DS consoles (sometimes I like to play a game on my pink 3DS so I can draw on my gold 3DS, but that's difficult to do when the digital game I want to play is on the gold 3DS). 

It also gives me the security to know that I actually own a copy of the game. Having a digital copy makes me feel like I don't really own it, and if anything were to happen to the console that the game is on then the game would prob be gone forever (that happened to me once when I downloaded a digital copy of OOT 3D and then I didn't realize that deleting the eShop data would delete the game too).


tl;dr I hate buying digital copies of games lol


----------



## Vextro (Jun 29, 2020)

I prefer the HardCopy because I love opening up a physical case and its so satisfying to pop out the cartridge and put it in the system, it always gets me excited! I love the artwork on the cases too, it gives the game more personality which I like and its nice to see your stack of video games you can just open and put the cartridge/disc in and play! you can also resell your physical games too which is good if your a kid that doesn't have a lot of money and want to play more games, or if you just need the cash and want to sell a game you might have already beaten or you didn't really like and can get some money back. It can also be cheaper to buy games reused too than buying full price virtually.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 29, 2020)

I own a digital copy because I was too excited to get the game on release day. But I'd say physical copies are still the way to go. Saves storage space and it can always be played on many Switch units.


----------



## grayacnh (Jul 17, 2020)

Hard copy every time. Digital games are always easier with not having to change games, not being able to lose them etc, but nothing beats buying a new game, taking it out the plastic and having the box blah blah. I'm a sucker for it!


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Jul 17, 2020)

I prefer hard copies of most games, but I buy digital a lot now because of the sake prices.

As far as the Switch is specifically concerned, I don't think I'll ever buy a hard copy game for the system. It just doesn't seem worth it to me. The cartridges feel like absolutely nothing and you don't even get a manual. I used to be a collector years ago so even though that's not my thing anymore, I still like my hard copies to feel substancial. I'm a sucker for a good collectors edition.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 19, 2020)

I prefer a hard copy because I like to be able to hold my games physically. Plus, if I were to ever be robbed of my Switch or 3DS, at least my games wouldn't be taken. Unless someone went in my apartment, then it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## eggie_ (Jul 19, 2020)

i buy mostly hard copies. i like to leave room for indie games that i cant buy physically on my switch, so big titles like animal crossing are always hard copy. plus the cases look nice on a shelf!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

I typically prefer hardcopy. It just feels more official.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 20, 2020)

Despite the fact that I bought a digital copy of ACNH, I definitely prefer physical.


----------



## AC.Newbie (Jul 21, 2020)

I bought mine digital because I had one extra voucher left over. I guess the convenience makes digital the better option in my opinion


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 27, 2020)

I prefer hard copy, but due to COVID I had to get digital this time. Darn!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 27, 2020)

I personally buy digital nowadays as it's much easier to access my library for a game to play. I couldn't stand having to take the small cartridge out and then pop it back in. I keep thinking I'm going to break the cover 

Buying digital also saves me a trip to the store and gas money as well haha I usually will only buy a hardcopy if it comes with a good pre order gift but I mostly do not pre order anymore due to reasons.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 28, 2020)

Digital! I find I have very little storage space in my house so I only ever buy digital games/other content (movies, etc.) now! Besides, I couldn't even get NH as a physical copy because it went crazy when it was released!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 28, 2020)

I went with hardcopy.  when I'm done with the game I'll give it to my friend to play.


----------



## eko (Aug 1, 2020)

Digital for new leaf and new horizons! I would have preferred a hardcopy for both though, I got into new leaf very late and it was extremely rare to come by even preowned copies (or at least in my town) meanwhile new horizons came out during a pandemic and I didn't want to leave the house or trust deliveries :'3c


----------



## Chungus (Aug 1, 2020)

If it hadn't been for the 'rona, I would have bought a hard copy of ACNH. But I can't say I regret buying the digital version, since I can easily go between my other games and New Horizons without having to change up the game cartridge. It's super convenient!


----------



## Belle T (Aug 1, 2020)

Usually I prefer a physical copy, because they're nice collectables that look good on my shelf and because it means I don't have to allocate any of my console's internal memory to the base game, though I usually don't mind digital copies if I'm out of options.  My copy of New Leaf is digital, for example, despite all my other games being physical.

But with Switch, since it lacks external storage, I'd overwhelmingly prefer a hard copy.  I still have flashbacks from when I was on a really lackluster PC that was constantly running out of disk space, so I've gotten into the habit of hoarding every megabyte I can.


----------



## pochy (Aug 1, 2020)

hard copies since they corrupt less easier ! (the one time i got a digital copy of acnl it corrupted after 2 years lol)


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 1, 2020)

I always prefer hard copy just incase


----------



## Chiruka (Aug 1, 2020)

Hard copies. I've loved the idea of being a video game collector. Opening up the case for the first time, admiring the disc/cartridge, & the manual is a great feeling for me. This is even better if it's my favorite game.

I hate digital copies because I never get that special feeling, I never feel like I actually "own" it (hey also take up a lot of space). Really the only time I get digital versions is if the game was strictly digital, or if it legitimately cannot be bought anymore.

The unfortunate downside of being a hard copy person is that if you're too late on some games you've really wanted to play, depending on how popular it is, you're screwed. Can never find a decent price for Pokemon Black because of this, lel.

Suppose with physical copies, I also wouldn't have too worry about my games corrupting, or never being able to get them again. To this day, I've still never got to play that Scott Pilgrim game.


----------



## rosabelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Usually go for physical copies but since we’re still in quarantine, I have no choice but to go digital (plus lots of discounts on digital so yea). I have a memory card for my switch with 128gb so can still buy more digital games.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

I like hard copies of old ac games, but with the new one digital is the best choice.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Aug 2, 2020)

I prefer hardcopy if only just because of the resell value


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Aug 2, 2020)

I like digital because I want to play the game over many years. But during that time I'll have other games I'm playing and those will be cartridge. So it's nice not to have to keep switching carts multiple times just so I can do dailies for AC.


----------



## marshallows (Aug 5, 2020)

always a hardcopy typa person. whether it be games or books. i like to have physical things to touch and put on a shelf lmao.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 5, 2020)

I usually go for hardcopy simply because it saves storage space on my console, I can have multiple copies if I want and the resell value. However for NH, I actually out purchased the digital version so I could have it as soon as possible. I didn't know if stores would be open to get a physical copy and since the save is stored on the switch itself, it wouldn't matter if I had it on a cart. For NL I liked having multiple towns on carts I could switch out.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes well for new leaf I ended up having one hard copy (my main) and one digital on my other ds for trading. However, for new horizons I have gone with hard copy since the store was open upon release and there is something nice about feeling like you truly own it. I also bought it on the same day I bought my switch lite so it was my First hard copy game and made the start to my collection feel legitimate I guess. I still really like digital copies and may buy some games in future that way but my issue is you can’t get cheaper second hand digital and it takes up storage I don’t have on my console. These replies were really helpful at the time and it is still a good thread to have to read how everyone prefers to play!


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

I have the digital version because I got it right when covid hit, so all the stores that sold hardcovers were closed. I definitely think I would prefer hard cover tho as I look having the physical copies of my games


----------



## zee=^w^= (Aug 12, 2020)

I mailordered a hardcopy for the resale value (and I had a $8 coupon with the store I ordered from), as I don't expect ACNH to go on sale in the digital store anytime soon. Most of my other games are digital though, I buy them when they are on sale in the eShop since I'm not the type that I must get a game on release date. Pretty happy with my 30-90% off digital games collection


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Hardcopy, because I like to have a physical thing attached to it. Also, there is the benefit of saving on internal storage space (which most consoles do not have a lot of) downloading on consoles is usually very slow and tedious.

I do download all of my pc games because who even gets physical ones there... I haven't had a disc drive in years.


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 16, 2020)

I like hard copies because every time someone is like ‘hey have you heard of this new game Animal Crossing New Horizons!’ I can stare them in the eyes while I take my entire collection of Animal Crossing games out of the closet one by one


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 23, 2020)

I started to get more games digital thanks to Corona, otherwise I prefer hard copy versions.


----------



## hakutaku (Aug 23, 2020)

Hard copy! Most of my games have been gifts so I've never bought digital before, plus I don't like downloading things. I do like having a physical game too, it makes it feel more real if that makes sense?


----------



## mayortiffany (Aug 24, 2020)

I had a digital copy for New Leaf since I bought the special edition console, and it came preloaded with that.

But in general, I prefer hard copies. Yes, you can lose the hard copy (as I did with my Wild World cartridge unfortunately), but I just feel more secure with a physical copy in case something happens to my console. It's also fun to save the boxes as collectibles!


----------

